# Starting in Tulsa Co Tomorrow!



## mustmorehunt (Mar 30, 2013)

After the rain this morning - i will check a couple of my hot spots tomorrow - I'll let u guys know if I find anything in Tulsa Co.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

Well??? I'm guessing you didn't find any.


----------

